# horn rubbing



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

I have four Boer does, three and four years old. I never saw them do this before - they are rubbing their horns on trees, bushes and their shelter. The rubbing has stripped the bark from bushes and they do it in the evening when they are in their shelter. This started last week, and they seem to be doing it a lot. One seems to be doing it more often than the others. Like I said, this is the first I have ever seen them do this. Anyone know whats going on? 

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are they rubbing their horns or their heads?


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

I will watch closer but it seems their horns. At first I assumed they were rubbing their heads between the horns to get rid of the winter "down" that is shedding. But when bark is rubbed off shrubs I have to think of their horns. I am usually too far from them to see up close. I can try to get a better view tomorrow


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi there! Sounds similar to the behaviour of a couple of my goats. Can't speak for tree bark; they were rubbing against the corners of the metal buildings, rubbing off hair. I used Eprinex directly on the spots, to treat, suspecting mites. They've stopped rubbing so much, and some of them have the hair growing back now.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

I had a full grown wether start doing this randomly about a year ago. (he still does)... It was just his way of "laying claim" to whatever he could get his horns on. All four corners of my house and back building are completely destroyed from his behavior. Little turd!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

When I was younger we had a pigmy buck that would rub his horns on the side of the house ALL NIGHT long!!! My one buck now will do the same thing to his house every once in awhile, enough for me to notice, but I don't think I've ever seen one of my does do it though now that you got me thinking


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Are they rubbing their horns or their heads?


Karen - I didn't see them rubbing today(of course they wouldn't do it for me when I was with them!) but took a pic of Irene's horns and the shrub. Hard to see but there are dark rub marks midway up on the outside of each horn, and the bark is gone - so I am thinking its her horns rather than her head


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is that a balding spot on one side? Have you checked for lice?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine do this too....sometimes on the horns, sometimes on the head. I chalk it up to being "goaty spring fever"


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Is that a balding spot on one side? Have you checked for lice?


no, no balding - winter fluff coming up. Have checked for mites and so far none, but I will check again. Each got a copper bolus 3 wks ago, and fecals are good...

Could be spring fever like NyGoatMom suggested - they are all wound up- jumping, running, chasing each other....may be just a spring thing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It could be.


----------

